# M & P Compact Grip Extension?



## Karl G (May 21, 2007)

I'd like to get an M & P Compact 9, but the grip is a bit too short with the 12 round magazine. Does anyone know if there is a grip extension that would give me an additional 1/3 of an inch. My other option is the XD9 subcompact, the the barrel is 3" rather than 3 1/2 like the M & P Compact.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Have ya checked the M&P Forum?
http://mp-pistol.com/boards/index.php

If you try a few searches you might find something. I think one of the members of that forum makes something that allows the use of the full size mag with the compact.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

There's a 12 round mag w/finger rest on the S&W site.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=42302&training=

$41 though. maybe it can be found for less somewhere else.

Or try:
http://www.mp-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=191

adds 5 rounds to the mag.


----------



## Karl G (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check out those websites.


----------

